# Who did not care for my avatar?



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Seems someone did not like my bouncing Betty avatar and complained to Gil. I'm just wonder if they would like to stand up and tell me to my forum face to face?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That would be me..

I did tell you by asking you to change it..... Your current avatar listed in the above post has also been removed because it is too big. If you can find one that is 100X100 and is not animated jugs bouncing back and forth let me know.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I for one kind of liked it. It reminded me of those long ago trips to RI and the gentlemens establishments we visited for ahhhh, professional bonding. It will be sorely missed.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I am stm4710 and I am reporting for duty.

(FAKE APPLAUSE)

I enjoyed mark bostons avatar, its not 3 purple hearts but it I liked it.

(FAKE APPLAUSE)

I approve of this message.

(FAKE APPLAUSE)

Paid for by the jugg party.

:lol:

Posted Fri 10 Sep, 2004 20:40:

Mark the hole in your defense to bouncy juggs is Gil is not congress.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I am not saying I didn't like it. I asked him and mpd61 to change them because I did not think they were appropriate for a law enforcement related message board.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Excuse me for being a boob but I kinda liked the avitar... gave me a reason to actually read MarkBoston's posts.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> ...Although we could use a few like Gil in the Congress...


Hmmmmmm........ :-k


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*It is either this or my dental chart.*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey!

To be fair I had the same problem and Gil spanked me too!
:FM:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*My problem is simple. I'm just not PC. 
You see I'm older, born closer to BC.
I'm not voting for Kerry because he didn't kill any VC.
Plus I am straight and nervous around those who are AC/DC.
*


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

Good thing I right clicked those babies and saved them for my own enjoyment!


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

MarkBoston and MPD61 I was not offended by your avatars and I am sorry if my jokingly written thread was one of the reasons you had to change them...


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*Not a problem, in retrospect my former avatar was a more then little distracting. Of course now nobody will stop and read my pearls of wisdom anymore.*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MarkBoston @ Thu Sep 16 said:


> *Not a problem, in retrospect my former avatar was a more then little distracting. Of course now nobody will stop and read my pearls of wisdom anymore.*


 That's not true I always read them (just in case) :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

FSCPD902 @ 16 Sep 2004 06:43 said:


> MarkBoston and MPD61 I was not offended by your avatars and I am sorry if my jokingly written thread was one of the reasons you had to change them...


That's O.K. I'll Have Sgt.'s Brian and Bob beat you with a hard noodle. :lol:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*I do worry about that poor nice girl who was in my avatar. She is now unemployed and just walks around the streets of Boston. What you don't believe me....OK see for yourself.*


----------

